# TiVo MoCA 2.0 Bridge Actiontec ECB6000 can I use to Moca Network without Tivo Service ?



## lordofthering (Apr 27, 2021)

Can I use TiVo MoCA 2.0 Bridge Actiontec ECB6000 without having Tivo Service to make it Moca Netowrk using my existing Coax cables inside house ? I have optimum online for internet and I like to have ethernet connection in other rooms using coax cable and I was wondering if I can use Tivo Bridge Plus Device to run Internet signals via coax cable. Do Tivo has any restriction on these device ?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lordofthering said:


> Can I use TiVo MoCA 2.0 Bridge Actiontec ECB6000 without having Tivo Service to make it Moca Netowrk using my existing Coax cables inside house ? I have optimum online for internet and I like to have ethernet connection in other rooms using coax cable and I was wondering if I can use Tivo Bridge Plus Device to run Internet signals via coax cable. Do Tivo has any restriction on these device ?


Yes, it requires no "service" plan of any sort, nor does it require the presence of any other TiVo boxes on the LAN. Both the TiVo Bridge and TiVo Bridge Plus are simply Actiontec MoCA adapters rebranded for resale by TiVo, so slightly modified appearance and a different banner logo on the UI.

TiVo Bridge == Actiontec ECB6000 (standard MoCA 2.0)
TiVo Bridge Plus == Actiontec EB6200 (bonded MoCA 2.0)
(see also)

If you haven't yet purchased the adapter, you might want to look at the goCoax WF-803M MoCA 2.5 adapter, given the cost/performance comparison to the above adapters.


----------



## lordofthering (Apr 27, 2021)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, it requires no "service" plan of any sort, nor does it require the presence of any other TiVo boxes on the LAN. Both the TiVo Bridge and TiVo Bridge Plus are simply Actiontec MoCA adapters rebranded for resale by TiVo, so slightly modified appearance and a different banner logo on the UI.
> 
> TiVo Bridge == Actiontec ECB6000 (standard MoCA 2.0)
> TiVo Bridge Plus == Actiontec EB6200 (bonded MoCA 2.0)
> ...


Thank you very much for detailed answer. I did look at goCoax and Actiontec 2.5 but price difference is large and I do not think I need 1 GB bandwith. My provider gives me max 200 MB so it will be overkilling.


----------

